# Bilder Für Schachfiguren



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Hallo, ich habe für das Spiel "Schach" zu programmieren. Habt ihr Ideen, woher ich die Bilder nehmen könnte?
Lg


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Einfach einmal Google befragen und Wikipedia bietet Dir einen tollen Überblick.


----------



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Einfach einmal Google befragen und Wikipedia bietet Dir einen tollen Überblick.


Ich will ja ein einheitliches Thema und habe nichts gefunden


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Was verstehst du unter einheitliches Thema? Du willst bestimmt ein Schachspiel programmieren und suchst dafür Grafiken und auf der angegebenen Wikipedia Seite findest du die Symbole mit den entsprechenden Code Points.


----------



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Was verstehst du unter einheitliches Thema? Du willst bestimmt ein Schachspiel programmieren und suchst dafür Grafiken und auf der angegebenen Wikipedia Seite findest du die Symbole mit den entsprechenden Code Points.



Ich habe dort nur die weißen Figuren gesehen


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Du hast auf der Website die Tabelle mit den Schachsymbolen gesehen? Ja, dann ist das sehr schön, da dort eigentlich alle Symbole enthalten sind!


----------



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob es mit meinen Kentnissen möglich ist, die Code Points zu verwenden


----------



## Thallius (15. Feb 2017)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ihr beiden schon mal über die Rechte nachgedacht habt? Ihrcdürft nicht einfach irgendwelche Bilder oder Grafiken aus dem Internet für eure eigenen Software benutzen...


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Hier solltest du fündig werden. Und Thallius: Die Bilder sind frei verfügbar und für jeden nutzbar, da der Unicode für jeden zugänglich ist!


----------



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Hier solltest du fündig werden. Und Thallius: Die Bilder sind frei verfügbar und für jeden nutzbar, da der Unicode für jeden zugänglich ist!



Könntest du mir auch noch sagen, wie ich das (ich speichere den Code als char) in einem Grafikfenster ausgeben kann?


----------



## Thallius (15. Feb 2017)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Hier solltest du fündig werden. Und Thallius: Die Bilder sind frei verfügbar und für jeden nutzbar, da der Unicode für jeden zugänglich ist!



Ähm also die fonts sind es aber nicht wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe sind da Copyrights drauf. Also darfst du die fonts auch nicht mit deiner Software ausliefern, was dazu führt, dass deine Software nur komische Zeichen liefert wenn der Font nicht darauf installiert ist.


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Es gibt über das ganze Thema auch einen Stack Overflow Artikel. Im Endefekt musst du nur ein Label mit einem String erzeugen!

Gibt es denn noch eine andere bessere Methode ohne das man ganze Bilder zeichnen/verwenden muss?


----------



## SockenSepp123 (15. Feb 2017)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt über das ganze Thema auch einen Stack Overflow Artikel. Im Endefekt musst du nur ein Label mit einem String erzeugen!
> 
> Gibt es denn noch eine andere bessere Methode ohne das man ganze Bilder zeichnen/verwenden muss?


so weit bin ich auch gekommen, ich möchte es aber im Grafikfenster ausgeben


----------



## Java20134 (15. Feb 2017)

Wenn du das im Grafikfenster ausgeben möchte, verwendest du ein Label und die Umsetzung findest du bspw. auf der Website.

Außerdem kannst du die Bilder nutzen, wenn du das Spiel nur privat nutzt.


----------



## krgewb (9. Mrz 2017)

Woher nehmt ihr die Bilder für eure Projekte? Als ich Icons gebraucht habe, habe ich welche kostenlos von Mark James' Webseite ( http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/ ) heruntergeladen. Laut Lizenz muss man nur kenntlich machen, dass die Icons von ihm sind + Link zu seiner Webseite.


----------

